

Explaining the Fiscal Cliff with JJ Abram's "Star Trek" - zacharycohn
http://www.zaccohn.com/2013/01/the-greatest-fiscal-cliff-analogy-yet/

======
chewxy
I'm sorry, but WTF. This is hardly an explanation.

